# Dash kit



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I am looking for a dash kit for my 98 200sx... the dash kits that this company has is only for the 95-97 200sx. So I looked at the Sentra kit... will this all fit on my car?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dash kit should all fit i dont see any reason why it wouldnt.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Anyone ever bought a dash kit? Recommendations? I was thinking about going with the carbon fiber look.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> *Anyone ever bought a dash kit? Recommendations? I was thinking about going with the carbon fiber look. *


All B14s (95-99) have the same dash thou...
I got a dash kit in my car(brushed aluminum)
Just clean very good you're dash before install the kit.
U can find pics in my car's page.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

So, I am guessing that its not too hard to pop off your original dash pieces and replace them?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

faithandfame said:


> *So, I am guessing that its not too hard to pop off your original dash pieces and replace them? *


Those pieces do not replace the originals they fit over them


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

JustMe said:


> *Those pieces do not replace the originals they fit over them  *


JustMe you're right


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

We will be installing a kit from Superior Dash in Project 200SX, which will probably be in the May issue of NPM... The car is a 98 as well... Superior Dash is supposed to be changing their applications years to include 1998 after we brought this to their attention...

So yes it will fit your car...

JustME is correct... you just clean the dash extremly well and install the kit over the correct areas..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx kit


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hey mike what kit are you using... i mean wood finish, carbon fiber etc. Or is it another suprise?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

If you get aluminum, clean it weekly, as per directions.....I haven't cleaned mine for months, and it looks dull and gray....for now.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

where are you ordering it from?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I was looking on importcarpartsplus.com


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I bought the one kit that floats around on ebay for 19.99 buy it now. It's vinyl and you have your choice of colors. I haven't had a chance to install it yet, but it looks like it'll work just the same. The only thing with this cheap one is that it'll need trimming after 48 hours of being on the car to get a perfect fit.

I think the cheap way is a good way to go and save at least 130 bucks if you don't like it. Not much money is invested. Then, if you like it and it starts to fall off or something, then you can get the expensive stuff. The cheap one though, had a lot of specs and stuff on the auction that I really liked to know about it.


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

I got the Ebay vinyl dash kit too. They are hard as hell to install. They dont fit right and even if you tried to stretch it to make it fit, it will not cover the whole piece. So the result was hard to look at. I would definitely not recommend the vinyl dash kit to any one. I should have bought one of those cheap strut bar for $12 rather than pay 19.99 for this dash kit.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Where can a person get an actual KIT not overlays cuz when I painted my interior I broke some of the parts and now the painted interior is not looking soo well.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *hey mike what kit are you using... i mean wood finish, carbon fiber etc. Or is it another suprise? *


I just installed a Urban Metal kit from Superior Dash... it's aluminum, but is covered with a protective layer. So it won't tarnish or dull..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *Where can a person get an actual KIT not overlays cuz when I painted my interior I broke some of the parts and now the painted interior is not looking soo well. *


All the aftermarket kits are overlays... you have to buy those broken parts from Nissan


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BoiWiDNrg said:


> *I got the Ebay vinyl dash kit too. They are hard as hell to install. They dont fit right and even if you tried to stretch it to make it fit, it will not cover the whole piece. So the result was hard to look at. I would definitely not recommend the vinyl dash kit to any one. I should have bought one of those cheap strut bar for $12 rather than pay 19.99 for this dash kit. *


Most of those cheap kits come with the worse glue and usually tell you to add adhesive promoter... The bad thing is if you ever take it off it will leave crap all over the place and the promoter will fade or turn the plastic a blueish color.... once again...remember, you get what you pay for.. 
The high quality kits do not use adhesive promoter or any other glues... you simply peel the back and slap in on... the hardest thing is making sure the everything is clean

read: http://www.superiordash.com/faq.html#Quest1


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

How much is that kit from Superior Dash? The Urban Metal one? I'm too lazy to email them right now.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

myoung said:


> *Most of those cheap kits come with the worse glue and usually tell you to add adhesive promoter... The bad thing is if you ever take it off it will leave crap all over the place and the promoter will fade or turn the plastic a blueish color.... once again...remember, you get what you pay for..
> The high quality kits do not use adhesive promoter or any other glues... you simply peel the back and slap in on... the hardest thing is making sure the everything is clean
> 
> read: http://www.superiordash.com/faq.html#Quest1 *


The cheap one I got off ebay is the same type of peel away and apply type deal. There's no mention of using a promoter or anything like that. It's just vinyl and not brushed aluminum. It doesn't look like it's cut extremely well and in the instructions is says to trim the pieces 48 hours after applying them, so I'm unsure whether to try this one out now or go for the higher priced one.

Does anyone have a silver dash trim or aluminum trim on the brown/tan 95-99 Sentra interior? If so, how does it look and do you have any pics?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *How much is that kit from Superior Dash? The Urban Metal one?  *


bump


----------

